# Jolly Rogers Tomcat



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's my 1/48th Revell Tomcat done to represent the Jolly Rogers, last cruise of the tomcat. I decided to do it with the landing gear up since I plan on hanging it in my sons room. Unfortunately I was only able to find 1 set of decals in this theme and they must have been old or of poor quality since they silvered.





































http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Tomcat/


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The Jolly Rogers Tomcats have long been a favourite of mine, so it's great to see a really NICE build of any of these 'cats!!! Excellent work! You were especially lucky to find the decals - they just aren't really available anymore in just about any scale.

WELL DONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Too bad they were crappy decails. In the one picture you can see how some of them silvered even with a gloss coat before and after the application. I found them on evil bay from hong kong.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I was going to ask (did you gloss before decaling) but you did. You just never know how their going to turn out. Looks fantastic, will look great hanging from the ceiling.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

NUM11BLADE said:


> I was going to ask (did you gloss before decaling) but you did. You just never know how their going to turn out. Looks fantastic, will look great hanging from the ceiling.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks. I did a gloss coat, decals, gloss coat then a semi-gloss coat. The decals silvered almost right away, but only some of them, mainly the larger ones.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Next time, you should try some setting solution. I've used it a few times with great results. It, basically, melts the decal to the surface. You may need to apply it a few times to get the results you'd like.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

I used a decal setting solution that kind of smells like vinegar. You brush it on the model and decal. Never had a problem with it until now. I just chalked it up to cheap decals since they felt kind of thick and had a very vinyl feel about them.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I see... The thickness certainly makes a difference. Maybe it'll work out better next time.


----------

